# 3 Steps to Beat the Antis



## apmaurosr (Sep 1, 2007)

1. REGISTER TO VOTE: If you are not registered go to the link below and open/download the Voter Registration form. Fill it out and mail it in. It only takes a few minutes to complete. 

http://www.nj.gov/oag/elections/voter-registration-application.html 

2. CONTACT YOUR RESPRESENTATIVE: Go to the link below and click on the area of the map where you live. Call/write your assembly representative and senator and ask them how they will vote on bill A-3275 (assembly) or S-2041 (senate). Let them know you want straight answer - they will either vote AGAINST the bills (they are on the side of anglers, hunters, trappers) or they will vote for the bills (they are with the antis.) 

Let them know you want their answer in WRITING. Let them know you won’t vote for anyone that will vote for bills A-3275 and S-2041. 

http://www.njleg.state.nj.us/districts/njmap210.html 

3. VOTE ON NOVEMBER 6th. 

Thanks 
Ant
Chair, NJOA


----------

